# Ремень левой руки



## a_veber (20 Июл 2020)

Здравствуйте! 
У меня износился ремень для левой руки, поэтому я заказала новый кожаный ремень от фирмы AMC. Ремень заменила, подрезала. Пару дней всё было очень удобно, но через несколько занятий ремень растянулся, а сильнее "завинтить" его было уже нельзя, поэтому снова подрезала ремень. Опять пару занятий всё было удобно и хорошо, но ситуация опять повторилась. До бесконечности ремень подрезать не получится, потому что тогда он просто не влезет в крепление. *Сам регулятор ремня в полном порядке.*
Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобной ситуацией, чтобы кожаный ремень продолжал растягиваться? Растягивается он так, что кисть можно провернуть между ремнём и корпусом инструмента.
Стоит ли заказать ремень от другой фирмы или вообще лучше выбрать тканевый ремень?


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2020)

Хороший кожаный ремень делается из хребтовой части шкуры КРС, при этом ремни режутся вдоль хребта, потому что так расположены коллагеновые волокна кожи животного. Если "мастера" нарезали абы как, то есть как им удобно, поперёк и пр., то ремень будет растягиваться до бесконечности).


----------



## a_veber (21 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Хороший кожаный ремень делается из хребтовой части шкуры КРС, при этом ремни режутся вдоль хребта, потому что так расположены коллагеновые волокна кожи животного. Если "мастера" нарезали абы как, то есть как им удобно, поперёк и пр., то ремень будет растягиваться до бесконечности).


А как же при выборе ремня точно понять, что ремень будет сделан именно из хребтовой части, а не из каких-то других?


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2020)

Вообще-то это не забота потребителя. Это дело мастеров, которые просто обязаны отвечать за свою работу. Пишем отзывы на растянутые ремни, жалуемся на фирму куда только можно, через суд возвращаем деньги в стократном размере и моральный ущерб. Стоит ли оно этого- решать потребителю.


----------

